# Gilan|Mazandaran|Golestan (Shomal) - Iran



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

The Northern region of Iran consists of 3 provinces usually reffered as "Shomal" meaning North in Persian. Shomal is located at the Southern coast of Caspian sea, trapped by Alborz mountains which separates the region with Tehran and other cities on the Southern side of the mountains. 

*Population* of the region:

*Gilan*: 2,410,523 - Rasht (Capital): 560,123

*Mazandaran*: 2,920,657 - Sari (Capital): 895,882

*Golestan*: 1,637,063 - Gorgan (Capital): 241,177

*Languages spoken*: Mazandarani, Talysh, Gilaki, Turkmen, Persian


Visitors from May 31, 2009:


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

I will start with *Namakabrood*, my favourite place in *Mazandaran*

From Wikipedia:
Namakarood is a touristic village in the Mazandaran province of Iran. Namak abrood has an aerial tramway which starts at the sea level near the shores of the Caspian Sea and ends on the top of the Alborz heights crossing dense forest area of northern Iran. There are numerous villa cities around it which form a vacation region for the people of Tehran.
































































Source: Flickr


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

*Noshahr*, a port city in Mazandaran


----------



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

^^Exelent thread Shapoor. thatnk you for opening it Mazandaran is my favorite Iranian province:cheers:

P.S. we need more threads about iranian cities. many places are to show off!


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Great thread Shapoor, Shomal is so beautiful


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome places :cheers:


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks Christos, and thank you for your support guys 


*Farm lands, villages and cities of Mazandaran in Spring*


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

Very beautiful, I assume these are the greenest parts of Iran.


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

Metsada said:


> Very beautiful, I assume these are the greenest parts of Iran.


Thanks. There are green places like Shomal in East Azarbayjan and Ardebil too (e.g. Arasbaran forests and Moghan)


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

^^very beautiful pix ortega

mazandaran


----------



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

Sari City




































The Nature




































Sari is the capital of the beautiful Mazandaran Province with about half million people residing in the town and same amount in the suburbs, located mainly on the left side of Tajan River and about 20 kilometers south of the Caspian (Mazandaran) Sea. Sari is also located in the north of Iran on northern slops of Elburz mountains. Sari boasts as ancient city, as all of the historical maps refering to this city, being the capital of Ancient Hyrcania Civilization 6 centuries before christ and Kingdom of Tabaria till 17 century, Also twice capital of Iran within the last four centuries.


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

Thank you for the beautiful pictures Persiancat and Ortega, but the picture with the house on the hills against the mountains and sky is from North Western Iran. Other than that everything's great


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow like dream home


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

*Anzali Port, Gilan*






























































Anzali Lagoon






























































All pictures from flickr


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

^^ Beautiful picture of the sea, so peaceful 

*Babolsar, Mazandaran*

















































From Babolsar thread in SCC Iran section

Babolsar river
































From flickr


----------



## intensivecarebear (Feb 2, 2006)

wow very nice!:cheers:


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

babol is my hometown:banana::banana::banana:

i love babolsar!i was in iran when this snowstorm came!
in amirkolah and moghrikola we had 30cm of snow!it was very bad for the orang plants


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

oh my god i love these cities. so beautiful


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)

Especially Lake so amazing :cheers:


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks for the kind comments guys :cheers2:


*Leila Kooh*, Gilan



















Northern *Lahijan*, Gilan



















*Savad kooh* near Pol-e Sefid (White bridge), Mazandaran










*Pol-e Sefid*, Mazandaran










Source: flickr


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

*Masule* village (Masouleh/Masuleh) is approximately 60 km southwest of Rasht in Gilan, a northern Provence of Iran. The village is 1,050 meters above sea level in the Alborz (or Elburz) mountain range, near the southern coast of the Caspian Sea. The village itself has a difference in elevation of 100 meters.

Fog is the predominate weather feature of Masouleh.

Masouleh architecture is unique. The buildings have been built into the mountain and are interconnected. Courtyards and roofs both serve as pedestrian areas similar to streets. Masouleh does not allow any motor vehicles to enter, due to its unique layout. It is the only village in Iran with such a prohibition. However, the small streets and many stairs simply also wouldn't make it possible for vehicles to enter.

Yellow clay coats the exterior of most buildings in Masouleh. This allows for better visibility in the fog.
























































Local woman in traditional dress


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

From Wikipedia:

*Rudkhan castle* (also Rood-khan castle), is a brick and stone medieval castle in Iran.

Located 25 km southwest of Foman city north of Iran in Gilan province, it is a military complex which had been constructed during the Seljuk Dynasty by the followers of Ismā'īlī sect. The Castle is built on two tips of a mount, with an area of 50,000 square metres. Its architects have benefited from natural mountainous features in the construction of the fort.

A river known as `Rudkhan Castle River' also exists near the castle, which originates from the surrounding heights and flows from south to north. After crossing a mountainous winding route with dense forests, the first thing that one notices about the castle is its big entrance gate.

Rudkhan Castle sits at the two peaks of a mountain at elevations of 715 and 670 meters and contains strong fortifications and battlements at a length of 1,550 meters. The castle's 42 towers still stand intact.





































































All pictures from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Rudkhan castle looks very nice @Shapoor  actually the terrain around the castle is just great


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

I missed that Rudkhan Castle. Did they unearth that place recently?


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

^^ I have no information on that Noonghandi. But as you see in the pictures some places are obviously restored and maintained.

@Christos: Indeed. The setting and the surrounding is very interesting.





































All pictures from SCC Iran subforum/forum members


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very beautiful pics, thanks again :cheers:


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

You're welcome Christos :cheers1:

*Ramsar*, Mazandaran


































Small village in Mazandaran










*Qaem Shar* (Gha'em Shahr), Mazandaran
















*Ziarat Village*, Golestan










*Manjil*, Gilan :drool:










Source: Tehran24 and flickr


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Excellent pix Shapoor


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

alitezar said:


> Excellent pix Shapoor


Thank you alitezar


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

Pictures of places all across *Gilan*:

Left: *Lahijan* - Right: *Shirkooh*

















Left: *Masuleh* - Right: *Anzali Port* Lagoon

















Right: *Malakut* - Left: Farms in Gilan

















Right: *Emamzadeh Hashem* - Left: Caspian Sea

















Right: Gilan Farms - Left: Local Gilaki people in traditional clothes


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

^^ I just love this last picture. So beautiful


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

^^ Merci Alitezar  bale zibast!


*Gorgan*, Golestan

























*Kordkuy*, Golestan



















Radkan tower


----------



## Leofold (Dec 8, 2006)

Wow, beautiful!!!


----------



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

ignore them, lets go beyond the clouds!

*Mazichal Village, Mazandaran*:


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow impressive pictures Cyrus! Life in Mazandaran is so calm and peaceful, it's a dream place to live in


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

*Savadkuh* village, Mazandaran - still snowing in spring 




























Shurmast Lake


----------



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

Gilan is more than a dream place, that is another earth on the earth!

*Asalem*, Gilan:


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

People in Shomal are very friendly and hospitable. I remember when I was a kid, in summer, local people rented out rooms to the visitors for a little money. Does anyone know whether they still do this?


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

noonghandi said:


> People in Shomal are very friendly and hospitable. I remember when I was a kid, in summer, local people rented out rooms to the visitors for a little money. Does anyone know whether they still do this?


Yes they still do it :yes:


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

*Lahijan*, Gilan









http://www.flickr.com/photos/javadebrahimi/3225433148/sizes/o/

Lahijan's "green roof"









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1471105498/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aminkhaki/2915168426/sizes/l/

*Rudsar*, Gilan









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bigmaster/2069519337/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ahmadpeik/2572583262/sizes/l/

*Daryakenar*, Mazandaran









http://www.flickr.com/photos/parham-pahlevan/2717944712/sizes/l/

































http://www.flickr.com/photos/from-me/


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

*Chalus*, Mazandaran









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ali_heidari/3244095099/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bigmaster/2890455004/sizes/l/









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3545/3402530850_28e2c21aaa_b.jpg

A villa near the Caspian coast 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2456371484/sizes/o/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ali_heidari/3023664858/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ali_heidari/3244100879/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Southern Mazandaran villages








_








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3424721527/sizes/m/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/manibj/3353975793/sizes/m/

Southern *Sari*, Mazandaran









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sjmowla/3040851345/sizes/l/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very beautiful scenery here - very nice :cheers:


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

^^ Indeed :cheers1:


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

my sweet country!i was born in babol!
we shomalis shoud take some taxes from these tehroonis who have so much fun in shomal:lol::lol::lol:
but i understand these poor people°!living in a smog city without nice weather is suicidle!shomal is the iranians spa!they can realx,see trees,beach,river,rain,fog and realx their stressed souls!

never ever i will live in crazy tehran!
shomal is all i need!


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

^^ Pumping money from Tehran will be alot easier if there was a railway link to Shomal. If I was to choose a place to live I'd pick Lahijan, Chalus or Namakabrood, but too bad those places are more like vacation places rather than for everyday life (Except for Lahijan).

Talking about Babol, it's a pleasant place. I've been there a few times.

Villa in *Babol*:








http://farm1.static.flickr.com/16/20755128_8e938adba7_o.jpg

*Namakabroud*, Mazandaran









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mono24/3368516446/sizes/l/

*Lahijan*, Gilan









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3306287938/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3306287930/sizes/o/


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

Moved post from other thread



Shapoor said:


> *Lahijan, Gilan province* -











http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3278/2913596465_dd15d731d9_b.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1331/1354269801_87618cefab_o.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1004/913277392_68dccbcfe5_o.jpg


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Great job Shapoor


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great pics, great work indeed @Shapoor :cheers:


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

bessiar ziba!
dasted dard nakone!
these idiots should speed up tehran shomal highway!once established travel time will reduce much!
i was´joking about taking taxes from tehroonis cause they already spend much money in shomal an contribute much to the wealth of the shonalis!
and if we expand the higheays and reduce the travel time more money will come to shomal!

shomal is the iranian riviera


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

^^ Amazing pictures of Alborz mountains. Too bad he got banned :dunno:



alitezar said:


> Great job Shapoor





christos-greece said:


> Great pics, great work indeed @Shapoor :cheers:


Thanks for your support guys



sarbaze tabarestan said:


> bessiar ziba!
> dasted dard nakone!
> these idiots should speed up tehran shomal highway!once established travel time will reduce much!
> i was´joking about taking taxes from tehroonis cause they already spend much money in shomal an contribute much to the wealth of the shonalis!
> ...


Khahesh mikonam  hope more money goes into Shomal, Kish, Bandar Abbas and Qeshm to strengthen tourism.


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

do you have pictures of Siah Bishe and Park e Jangali Noor?


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes Noonghandi! 

*Siah Bishe*









Bareka.com









Akkasee.com









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sharif/535719267/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sharif/839886712/sizes/l/in/set-72157600224010276/

>>








Muetzenberg.ch


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

*Noor* Forest, Mazandaran


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/soroosh-motahar/3194175491/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hananeh/2731489208/sizes/m/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2047001732/sizes/l/in/set-72157603237460495/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ramanyazdani/2430505888/sizes/l/









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2296/2046916430_86a8fae94e_b.jpg

the forest from far








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ramanyazdani/2430505102/sizes/l/


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

Fresh pics from today's snowy day in Gilan!


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

Last night's snow storm in Chalus Road (connecting Tehran to Mazandaran)


----------



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

It is good to know something about the history of Gilaki (Gilani) people, their original name was probably relate to Giraikoi (Greeks), Herodotus (5th century B.C.) says about them:

There is a city called Gelonus, which is surrounded with a lofty wall, thirty furlongs each way, built entirely of wood. All the houses in the place and all the temples are of the same material. Here are temples built in honour of the Grecian gods, and adorned after the Greek fashion with images, altars, and shrines, all in wood. There is even a festival, held every third year in honour of Bacchus, at which the natives fall into the Bacchic fury. For the fact is that the Geloni were anciently Greeks, who, being driven out of the factories along the coast, fled to the Budini and took up their abode with them. They still speak a language half Greek, half Scythian.










From the east, *Nika* (Neka) is a famous city in Mazandaran, you can read here: http://www.neka7.blogfa.com/post-2.aspx that the word relates to "Nike", Greek goddess of victory:










then *Kandelos*, that is the exact name of the Grecian god of war, This is a Persian website about Kandalos: http://www.kandelous.blogfa.com/8701.aspx 

a statue in Kandelos:










I didn't anything about Greek Kandelos, this is Artemis, the Greek goddess of war:










Of course there is a Kandelos village in Greece too:



















some pics of Kandelos village in Mazandaran:























































Did you know the famous Greek hero Achilles took his name from *Chalous River*? That is in fact Achelous River, the largest river of Greece, and you know about *Samamous Oros* (mountain), the highest mountain in Gilan and Mazandaran provinces?


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

^^ Interesting info, thanks 

*Manjil*, Gilan









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2004925969/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aminkhaki/2934609099/sizes/l/

You can see the wind turbines in the background!








http://www.flickr.com/photos/aminkhaki/2934609099/sizes/l/


----------



## Euromax (Jan 5, 2008)

wow! North Iran is so amazing!


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

It certainly is 

*Masuleh* Village, Gilan









http://www.myiranpictures.com/gallery/albums/userpics/10001/06_Masouleh-688.JPG


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ali1364/3465303505/sizes/m/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ali1364/3439118200/

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/ali1364/3439118200/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ali1364/3442453270/in/set-72157617181455888/

Rudkhan Castle, Gilan









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3464639413/sizes/l/

Savadkooh, Mazandaran









http://www.flickr.com/photos/moein/3462554119/


----------



## AAL (Sep 13, 2007)

^^ Wow!


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

Plant more trees to save the Mother Earth..:cheers:


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

*Lahijan*, Gilan








_








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/








_








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Recent pic of *Namakabroud*, Mazandaran









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasemian/3468247244/sizes/l/

Older one:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/snorkel/46669779/sizes/o/in/set-959984/


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

amazing what namakabroud has become like!

in 10 years there will be no green left if these boom in construction goes on like this


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

i would build some 150 meter scyscrapers!u would have amazing views!


----------



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

^^Are you really going to invest in iran S.T.?


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

sarbaze tabarestan said:


> i would build some 150 meter scyscrapers!u would have amazing views!


I wouldn't mind having a few scrapers near the coast, but not in Namakabrood, maybe Lahijan, Noor, or Noshahr.

Pictures of *Rudkhan Castle, Gilan* taken today!


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

wonderful..


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

regjeex said:


> wonderful..


Thanks :cheers1:

Two more pics of today in Gilan


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

beautiful flowers...:cheers:



Shapoor said:


> Thanks :cheers1:
> 
> Two more pics of today in Gilan


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

Shomal is the most beautiful, natural place in the world and I have been all over the world but Africa.


----------



## intensivecarebear (Feb 2, 2006)

^^you should visit morocco Anyway, nice pics but I didn't know there were castles in Iran.


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

that's what im talkin about...


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

intensivecarebear said:


> ^^you should visit morocco Anyway, nice pics but I didn't know there were castles in Iran.


There are loads of castles in Iran. We call them Arg or Qal'e in Persian 

*Chalus*, Mazandaran









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ali_heidari/3244925702/sizes/l/

Random villas/houses in Chalus









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2455565023/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2455556541/sizes/o/









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2368/2455560409_19cb6bc7e2_o.jpg

*Ramsar*, Mazandaran









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2439774063/sizes/l/

Village near *Lahijan*, Gilan









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3475552992/sizes/l/


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

Source: SARI (IRAN) DAILY PHOTO - Blogspot

A drive through the countryside of Sari. Sari is a county in Mazandaran. It's capital is Sari city with a 895,882 population.

The cleanest river I've ever seen













































Kangelo Castle


----------



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

^^I love them! thanx shapoor

Pictures of Sari make me so happy


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Very nice pix Shapoor


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

beautiful pictures. thank you for maintaining this thread.


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

^^ You're welcome


----------



## teh_endeshe (Mar 6, 2007)

Subdivision in shomal.


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

^^ Cute villas!


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

*Masuleh*, Gilan









http://www.treklens.com/gallery/Middle_East/Iran/photo509556.htm









http://www.treklens.com/gallery/Middle_East/Iran/photo508309.htm

*Shahan Dasht village*, Mazandaran









http://www.treklens.com/gallery/Middle_East/Iran/photo518932.htm

*Artoon *village, Mazandaran









http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Middle_East/Iran/photo1087247.htm

*Anzali* Port, Gilan









http://www.trekearth.com/viewphotos.php?l=3&p=971078​


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

^^ is it my computer or the images don't show up?


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

Misc. *Gilan *photos. Sorry for posting nature shots, but they're amazing!









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilseluypaert/3607855765/sizes/l/

_A piece of Heaven?_








http://www.flickr.com/photos/hamed/3603554341/sizes/l/

*Ramsar*, Mazandaran








http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidyaghoobi/2566577241/sizes/o/​


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

Shapoor said:


> ^^ is it my computer or the images don't show up?


pictures do not show up, only links.


----------



## Jmarius (May 26, 2009)

Congratulations to Iran is a wonderfull country and they have a great land, keep it as it is. a big hug from Mexico


----------



## SnowMan (Dec 2, 2003)

Iran will be better without stupid mullahs


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

^ I agree


*Amol*, Mazandaran

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/shapourbahrami/sets/72157594475248121/with/1986902715/​


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Wow. Its really beautiful.


----------



## eL yOrSh (Jul 22, 2008)

wow :master: vey beautiful pics


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

Thank you all 

______________

*Lahijan*, Gilan









http://www.flickr.com/photos/javadebrahimi/3661263230/sizes/l/​


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

*Lahijan*'s Aerial tramway

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really awesome photos :drool: :master:


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Very nice pix. Thanks Shapoor


----------



## SnowMan (Dec 2, 2003)

Nice photos..Thanks for sharing..


----------



## KavkAZ1 (Sep 20, 2008)

Great pics. Didn't knew Gilan bordered Republic of Azerbaijan, always tought it was Ardebil south of Astara.

Got to say, these places have a huge tourist potential. If Iran was some kind of secular, i m sure there would be alot of tourists there every year.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

This one here was really amazing:


>


The best photo in this thread :applause:


----------



## KavkAZ1 (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah, the sun reflection is amazing.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ :yes: btw more please...


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

It's been about a month since I updated this thread. Sorry guys, I can't update this thread frequently anymore. I've gone short of photos but I'll try my best to find some.

*Masuleh*, Gilan









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zohreh_sadeghi/3793173714/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zohreh_sadeghi/3792365225/sizes/l/

In Masuleh there are no roads, you walk over roofs. Cars are also banned to enter the village.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zohreh_sadeghi/3792354015/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zohreh_sadeghi/3792387011/sizes/l/

Exports banks, Masuleh branch!









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zohreh_sadeghi/3793196670/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zohreh_sadeghi/3792438083/sizes/l/​


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

*Rasht*, Gilan









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zohreh_sadeghi/3790594555/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zohreh_sadeghi/3790745221/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zohreh_sadeghi/3790743533/sizes/l/​


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

good photos


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

Aerial pictures of Gilan


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

Namakabrud, Mazandaran


















Source: Irna

Lahijan, Gilan









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mehrdadborna/3858405419/​


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

Aerial pictures of Ramsar

Ramsar airport runway













































http://www.flickr.com/photos/klhz/​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice aerial photos ^^ looking great


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

Anzali Port, Gilan




















​


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Lovely pix Shapoor. Thanks


----------



## maorus (Aug 6, 2009)

very pastoral


----------



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

Classic cars show off - Mazandaran 



























































































http://chtn.ir/WebForms/Fa/Photo/PhotoInfo.aspx?ID=129


----------



## Buraimi999 (Oct 7, 2009)

wooooooooooooow

sooooo nice


----------



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

*Mazichal*

Mazichal again:










More photos: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=841668&page=2


----------



## eL yOrSh (Jul 22, 2008)

wow, great pics


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The Classic Car show and few of those old buildings in the above photos, are very nice :cheers:


----------



## persian-nationalist (Nov 21, 2009)

NORTH is beautiful. In fact we call it EMERALD of IRAN because its so green everywhere.


----------



## iranian (May 31, 2010)

northern Iran is beautiful


----------



## irani1378 (Feb 3, 2013)

Babolsar


----------



## irani1378 (Feb 3, 2013)

Bandar e Anzali


----------



## irani1378 (Feb 3, 2013)

Gorgan


----------



## irani1378 (Feb 3, 2013)

Izadshahr


----------



## irani1378 (Feb 3, 2013)

Lahijan


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

^^ Very beautiful tour of north of Iran. Thanks a lot Irani


----------



## irani1378 (Feb 3, 2013)

Shomal


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

Babolsar

Alone in the beach Park by Milad Ghasemi, on Flickr

Babolsar Beach by Mohammed Mashkour, on Flickr

Palm trees in Babolsar, north of Iran. ❤palm trees by maryam momeni, on Flickr

Awesome Sky - Babolsar Beach by daniyal62, on Flickr

Babolsar River , Iran by daniyal62, on Flickr

River Lights by daniyal62, on Flickr


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

Lahijan

lahijan pool by Peyman TDR, on Flickr

Lahijan city view by mohammadreza moghimi, on Flickr


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

Gilan province

Lahijan Pool, Lahijan, Gilan, Iran (Persia) استخر لاهیجان by Ramin Shoraka, on Flickr

Sheikh Zahed Tomb, Lahijan, Gilan, Iran (Persia) by Ramin Shoraka, on Flickr

La rivière est le pouls de la nature by Ali Rankouhi, on Flickr

Le Courant de l'eau by Ali Rankouhi, on Flickr

Masuleh - Gilan - Iran | ماسوله در مه - فومن - گیلان by Pedram Veisi, on Flickr

Untitled by Nima Karimi, on Flickr

Rudkhan Castle - Fuman - Gilan - Iran | قلعه رودخان - فومن - گیلان by Pedram Veisi, on Flickr

Lahijan Pool and City Skyline, Lahijan, Gilan, Iran (Persia) شهر و استخر لاهیجان، گیلان، ایران by Ramin Shoraka, on Flickr

Untitled by Nima Karimi, on Flickr


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

Gorgan, Golestan Province














































http://gorgan.ir/


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

Iran's Golestan province.



















http://www.isna.ir/photo/96020905003/زیارتگاه-خالد-نبی


----------

